# American Freestyle Karate - 30 Year Anniversary!



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi All,
I was driving in to the dojo this morning and it occurred to me that that I began working on my first book, American Freestyle Karate: A Guide To Sparring 30 years ago!

How it came about was I was at a tournament n Oakland, California talking to Paul Maslak, the editor of Inside Kung Fu magazine.  He had put together a couple of manual on sparring himself.  I told him that I had an idea in mind regarding doing a book on freestyle sparring and had approached Ohara Publications (Black Belt magazine) but got no reply.  Right on the spot he told me that if I wrote it, he'd publish it.

I got to work on it when I got home, hand writing it while I was at work.  I ran a printing press that when set up properly, would give me 25 minutes uninterrupted time to work on it.  There was this friend of mine in the steno pool (no computers back then folks - all type written) who typed it up for me at 3 cents a page.  Three drafts later I had the manuscript done.

I then flew down to Los Angeles with my top student, Bill Rooklidge, and shot the photos in one day.  Ed Ikuta, the photographer, was amazed at how organised I was.  I had every sequence planned right down to the exact number of photos for each.  Roughly 8 hours later we had 1,200 pictures that I later had to edit down to about 700 or so (I forget exactly how many).

That book was the first of its kind and is still around.

30 years later I am now working on the proper follow up to it which will include fighting principles as well as how kata practice directly relates to freesparring skills.  I'm not sure how long it will take but when it comes out, it will be a monster.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## wade (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Dan, long time no see, eh? Damn, I still have that book. Between what you and Bill Wallace put out on strategy and kicking combinations we still use a lot of it in our classes, adapted to WTF full contact competition type sparring of course. Back in the "day" (1978) I started in light contact competition because there wasn't much in the way of full contact in the Portland area. One of my instructors, 5th Dan Marty Maye still competes in them when he isn't competition in WTF matches. It worked then and it still works now........


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Wade,

Yep, it's been a while.  Sounds like you're doing well.

Dan


----------



## wade (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah Dan, I am. Just got back from Lacey WA at the Governor's Cup, a full contact TKD tournament. Took 15 players and won 7 gold in sparring alone. 12 total. Marty won silver, taking an Axe kick to the head in sudden death. All in all, a good day. On that note, my senior instructor, 5th Dan Kristine Clarke ran our coaches and they ran the players. I pretty much just sit on my butt, drink coffee, play the grand master role and pretend that I'm important.  . Ya know, it really doesn't seem like it was 30 years ago when we were out playing together does it?


----------



## Guardian (Dec 1, 2009)

Good lord.  I never imagined that while browsing through the site, I would run across you Mr. Anderston.  You were one of my inspirations for continuing my martial arts training throughout my military career.

I still have that book on my top shelve with your hand written saying in it to me "Stephen, take what you need from this book and make it yours".  I'm glad to see you posting here and still going strong.  I'll be looking for and forward to your next book.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Steven,

Glad you still have it.  I am working on the actual follow up to AFK.  It is going to be a monster!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2009)

Dan, do you know when is it coming out and where can we get it?


----------

